# 50/50 Money Race At Mikes 8/22/2010



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

This saturday 8/28/2010 we will have 50/50 race on our new layout! Should be a blast!:rotfl:


oops I put the wrong date!!!! lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

wtg!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

DOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!

The layout is getting even faster. JB got down to a 24.3, Late saturday I broke into the 24's as well (24.5 being my fastest). 

Should be a great race, !

Who's coming????


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

what time is the race?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Sign up closes at 5:30 races start at 6:00


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

**** going out of town. Sounds like fun. I love the new layout


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason going out of town means, one less I have to worry about...lol.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there beeshes....i need to get back in da groove....


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Wish I could go...


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Smiley or Jeremy, who was the guy that was out there filming with his phone last Sat?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

JB, I have no idea.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Tomorow we are going to do some repairs to the track so it is ready to go saturday night! I am looking forward to racing who's with me?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

why wait for tomorrow? Do you think it is not going to be as hot. JK


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

No its not the heat i will have help in the shop tomorrow!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

:slimer:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

:mpd:  :mpd:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Phill said he was going to kick all of are ***** tomorrow! My plan is to wreck him in the first turn!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Phill said he was going to kick all of are ***** tomorrow! My plan is to wreck him in the first turn!


With Nitro? As long as his starter box is rewired so they start the right way :wink:


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

JustinK said:


> With Nitro? As long as his starter box is rewired so they start the right way :wink:


HA HA...


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yea, lol!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What's the cost to run 2 classes?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

30 bucks for two classes! 20 the first 10 the 2nd!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We are done with the repairs and the track looks great! it is open for practice if any one wants to come out and run! We have some new stuff at the store as well so come check it out!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Time to race!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Man i had a blast last night that is how racing should be! congrats to the winners and thank you to everyone that came out! see you next time


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

yes it was great.....i finally had a decent run...a lil more practice and I might just be ready


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Great race for sure. Very fun.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

By far the best 1/8 A-main I've seen in a LONG time...Smiley,Jeremy,Roger fought the whole race could have went to any of the three.. But Smiley ran a perfect race and walked away with the money..I can't wait till this sat this layout makes for some awesome wheel to wheel racing..


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, the racing was insane! Hopefully we will get a bigger turn out this Saturday.


----------

